# So, uh, why doesn't the WNBA...



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

...just make jerseys that have smaller/thinner shoulder straps?

Since every player seems to bunch them up due to (my assumption) how uncomfortable they are.

What gives? The players have been doing it since the inception of the league. Is it a style or because they are too wide?

Stuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree, the jerseys in other countries are smaller. If the players are unconfortable (sp?) with the design, I see no reason to keep it.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

To me is simple, if they changed the jerseys the would be a huge uproar over being able to see their bra straps. It sounds silly but it's gotta be why they're bigger than they are for men.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> To me is simple, if they changed the jerseys the would be a huge uproar over being able to see their bra straps. It sounds silly but it's gotta be why they're bigger than they are for men.


Well theres gotta be a compromise, I think the WNBA can afford a velcro hook for the bra straps... there are many ways around that issue. Its just seems like a simple problem that can be cured with ease.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I really thought Reebok would do better with the new jersey's this year! None of them care if a bra strap shows... they are wearing sports bras...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I really thought Reebok would do better with the new jersey's this year! None of them care if a bra strap shows... they are wearing sports bras...


Exactly, whats their problem, either Reebok/the League are ignoring the players or the players aren't saying anything.

Anyways, its not a great endorsement for Reebok jerseys

Hi were Reebok and we are the official jerseys for the WNBA, but don't pay attention to the fact that every WNBA game you see on TV, the players find them so uncomfortable as to alter them.

STuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*the jersey length*

I want to know what's up with the jersey length? It was so short that every time someone shoots or something the jerseys fly up! I've seen a lot of belly buttons this year! I remember reading an article and Sheryl Swoopes saying she didn't like the jerseys. I wouldn't either if they kept flying up on jump shots and rebounds. I'd take the longer ones of previous seasons anyday.


----------

